# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Dao phay

## Cowboy

Tôi đang cần tìm dao phay carbide phi 6,8,10 hàng Nhật cũ. Ai có không ạ?
Xin cảm ơn!

----------


## kyoauto

Bác cần mấy cây

----------


## Cowboy

Mình cần mỗi loại 2 chiếc, loại 4 me. Bạn có ảnh ko?

----------

langtusau

----------

